# Earlybird ticket offer ending soon - book before 31st March



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that advanced ticket pricing at the earlybird rate of just *£9 for an adult ticket* (£7 for children, free for babies/toddlers pushed or carried into the event) will be ending on 31st March 2013.

It will then increase to the standard advance adult ticket rate of £12 for a ticket.

So book now, or over the Easter weekend, before the offer ends :thumb:

Here's the link:

http://waxstock.com/tickets.html


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

all booked


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i see its still in the same venue 

336.9 miles (show in km)
Time: 6 hr 12 min is too far and long to travel sadly:wall:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

when do we receive tickets guys? nearer to the event?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Damm :wall: didnt see this thread before ( im on a million times aday? ) only 3 replys thought? think a few missed this thread


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Missed this! Oh well.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Mehan said:


> when do we receive tickets guys? nearer to the event?


BUMP

Anyone got there tickets yet?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tickets sent out approx. 2 months before the event. So not yet.


----------

